# Planning for retirement in Mexico. Have many questions.



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I just joined and I thank you in advance for letting me pick your brains for info.
I'm retiring from UPS in 6 years and am going to buy or build a home (not a condo) somewhere in Mexico. Right now, I'm just doing a bunch of researching to try and narrow down my possible locations to one or two. I am currently looking at the Puerto Vallarta area and pretty much everywhere from Progreso down to Chetumal. I was very excited about Lake Chapala until I learned that there are a bunch of shallow water hazards etc and not really safe for boating/waverunners etc. Beautiful, but I'd like to be able to use the lake and not just look at it.

I'm hoping you guys can help me narrow my search a bit and answer a few questions. 
My must have's are:
-beautiful view of the ocean. Doesn't have to be beachfront, just a great view
-Must be within 20-30 minutes of major shopping like Walmart or Costco or similar.
-Must be within 20-30 minutes of a good variety of restaurants
-Must be within 45 minutes of an international airport
-MUST be able to obtain hurricane/flood/wind insurance on the property
-Must be in a safe area
-Must be within 15 minutes of a safe, swimmable beach or bay etc.
-Must be able to buy or build a very nice home on a large lot for under $600k US

Ok, so here are my questions so far:

-Can you recommend a good homeowner's insurance company so I can get some rough estimates on cost to insure a home in different parts of mexico? I'm trying to figure out if hurricane insurance will be cost prohibitive for me in some parts of the country so I'd like to figure this out before spending too much time looking at real estate. If I can't insure it at a reasonable price, I don't want to live there.

-For those of you who live on or within a few hundred meters of the ocean, would you share with me your rough home value and what you pay annually for homeowner/s and/or hurricane isurance? Condos are different so I'm mainly interested in single family home prices.

-For those of you who have built a new home in Mexico, what advice would you give someone planning to do the same?

-For those of you who've had to pay to bring utilities to your lot, can you tell me roughly the length of the utility lines brought in and roughly what it cost you?

-Do you feel that the building standards in Mexico are of good quality and that I could have a home built on a steep slope and have confidence that the builders are putting the proper footing and foundation in?

-What planning/research do you wish you had done before moving to Mexico that you would recommend I do?

Thanks again and I'm sure I'll have many more questions as time goes on.

cheers,
Steve


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

Forgot to ask: Given my "must have" list, what cities/towns come to mind that fit that criteria?

Also, I just got an online quote from IIG for a $550k house within 500 meters of the ocean. It covered hurricanes and earthquakes and costs $4,700 per year. Wow that is not cheap. Is that consistent with your experience insuring your home in Mexico?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Everyone here is going to tell you the same thing: rent for a year before you buy. That's going to make selling your old home and moving sooo much simpler, on top of providing insurance against making a huge mistake. Real estate in Mexico is very very hard to sell, especially high-end places. 

With regard to hurricane insurance, I think you're better off self-insuring. (Re-)construction costs are a lot cheaper here than the US. Just make sure you're more than 30 feet above sea level and spend that first $4700 wind-proofing your place. Put the second $4700 in the bank and leave it there.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the tips. I am planning on renting in the areas I'm considering for a while to get a feel for the towns and proximity to things like groceries etc. I've worked my butt off my whole life for this next big move so I won't be doing it without spending some time in the town before committing.

If I go by the 30ft above sea level rule you suggested, I think that rules out pretty much everywhere on the Caribbean side unless I'm missing something. It seems like I keep coming back to liking the hills above Puerto Vallarta as having a nice combination of ocean views and safe from flooding. Not sure about landslides/mudslides on those hills, but I have more research to do.
I love the idea of being on the Caribbean side, but all the wonderful ocean front lots I've looked at seem like they'd be decimated by another Wilma etc. 

thanks,
steve


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

The 30 feet came from my understanding of the maximum storm surge seen in various cat 5 hurricanes. It's a complicated subject, dependent on the slope of the land just offshore, etc, but I think 30' is supposed to be safe. I'm no expert, and your experience might vary. 

I am renting a condo in Cancun, and asked my maid how high you had to be to escape the waves from wilma (she was here at the time) and she said 6th floor, which is probably 60' above sea level, so one of us is wrong, and she has experience, but that seems like an awful lot of water. I can't imagine anything in the city surviving waves that big. FWIW I'm renting on the 3rd floor and figure I'll just grab my laptop and run if a hurricane threatens. I don't know who would pay for the damage, but the most they can get from me is my security deposit.

The bottom line is the building survived, and you can get a lot of paint and drywall work done for $4700 in mexico if it comes to that.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

No storm surge here on the west coast for CAT4/5 hurricane Patricia. Neighbors lost roofs because they were lamina. I had no damage. Build or buy a house that will withstand the winds. No reason to be ON the beach plus the cost will triple


----------



## davcor (Oct 6, 2016)

Puerto Vallarta is in the ¨Restricted Zone¨which is 50 kilometers (30.5 miles) from the Mexican coast line. Mexico´s "Foreign Investment Law¨ allows you to own real estate by entering a ¨Fideicomiso¨ 
(bank trust with monthly fee and other costs). Transfer of title should be with a ¨Notary¨to record the transaction in the ¨Public Registery¨. There are a lot of details to explore before a purchase. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

To address some of you "proximity to" criteria:

On the Yucatan the only place with an International airport is Cancun. 45 minutes from there will get you to about Playa del Carmen. Beachfront wise, that area is pretty much developed and pricey but there would probably be 'something' available to build on. BUT, due to no elevation in the Yucatan one will have a 'nice view' beachfront only. Non-beachfront has only views of..... mangroves. Isla Majeres is close but I suspect that isn't not land left there to build on.

Around the horn, Merida has an airport and all other things you desire. This is, of course, not the Carib but the Gulf of Mexico. The water is 'nice' but it is not the Caribbean. Same thought about a great view.... only beachfront. I like the beach area 'east' of Progresso but it is NOT like the Carib. Anywere west of Merida is not going to have the kind of beaches you desire.

West coast: The two International airports are PV and Mazatlan. Those areas will provide you with many/most of your Proximite wants. PV 'proper' would be good but I don't know if there are any/much buildable lots there. BUT south and north probably would have some left and still be within 45 minutes of the airport (which is on the north side of town, so one could not go very far south of town due to traffic constraints). North one could get to around Bucerias and still have Walmart but the Costco is 'downtown'

I don't know much about Mazatlan but maybe someone else can fill you in. 

The only other place that I think you might would be interested in and that has an airport is way south at Hautulco in the state of OAXACA but that is very remote and I doubt has any of the facilities you require. Acapulco would probably have some of your things but I don't think I'd build a $600k home anywhere around there!


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

davcor said:


> Puerto Vallarta is in the ¨Restricted Zone¨which is 50 kilometers (30.5 miles) from the Mexican coast line. Mexico´s "Foreign Investment Law¨ allows you to own real estate by entering a ¨Fideicomiso¨
> (bank trust with monthly fee and other costs). Transfer of title should be with a ¨Notary¨to record the transaction in the ¨Public Registery¨. There are a lot of details to explore before a purchase.
> Hope this helps.


Hi, yes I've been reading a lot about this. I guess as long as the trust keeps renewing the lease and I can sell it etc., I don't mind not having title of it like a standard purchase. I was considering Lake Chapala so I could have title, but I don't want to live by a beautiful lake that I can't safely put a ski boat or a waverunner in and have some fun. I've read there are a lot of water hazards besides the fact it's very shallow.
My biggest concern in re to the trust/lease scenario of the restricted zone is the current political climate between the US and Mexico. I will be watching and waiting and hoping that there aren't any retaliatory moves against Americans living in Mexico etc.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

sparks said:


> No storm surge here on the west coast for CAT4/5 hurricane Patricia. Neighbors lost roofs because they were lamina. I had no damage. Build or buy a house that will withstand the winds. No reason to be ON the beach plus the cost will triple


That's good advice. I am planning on building unless an amazing deal comes on an existing property, and if I end up doing that, I will be building it from the ground up to withstand a strong hurricane. Hurricane windows, shutters, Simpson strong ties for roof etc.

One thing I'm curious about is building on the caribbean or gulf side. All those beautiful, flat lots right on the beach. I'm wondering if zoning permits someone to build up the foundation etc so the first floor of the house sits, let's say, 6 to 8 feet off the ground. It could be filled around the house and landscaped to make it look nice and if it flooded during a storm, the yard might be gone, but the house still in tact. Anyone know if this is doable?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a turtle sanctuary and tiny beach town on the West Coast of Mexico south of and near Manzanillo. A storm surge in the past wiped out much of the town. I have seen some modern houses built close to the beach that are what you describe: The first floor area is open and used for parking. The living area is upstairs. Why not?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The earthquake if 1995 there was a storm surge that damaged many places along the central coast. 
My la Manz Blog 
La Manzanilla on the Costalegre: La Manzanilla Tsunami - 1995

The foto below is of Boca de Iguana where the devastation was extensive and reminiscent of Playa Popollo in Nicaragua, including debris wakes behind buildings. Uncorrected runup heights here at least 6m and the wave penetrated to at least 480m inland.

The earthquake destroyed building not well built

Thr little town you were referring to is Cuyutlán


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

I have seen several modern houses close to the water built with the ground 'floor' open... made for parking and maybe storage for things that could be replaced if flooded. Washer/dryer, 'shop', lawn furniture etc etc. Then some nice wide stairs leading up to the next floor(s) high above most flood situations.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

RickS said:


> I have seen several modern houses close to the water built with the ground 'floor' open... made for parking and maybe storage for things that could be replaced if flooded. Washer/dryer, 'shop', lawn furniture etc etc. Then some nice wide stairs leading up to the next floor(s) high above most flood situations.


Most of the houses along the beach near Galveston Texas are built up on stilts like that. Many of them survived the recent big hurricane there, but some didn't. If the waves are high enough to hit the second story, that design doesn't help. If the lower area is walled in and the walls are too firmly attached to the stilts the waves knock the stilts over and there goes the house.

If you're already some height above sea level and going up another 8 or 12 feet would raise the house beyond even a cat 5 storm surge height, it makes sense to me. But I'd say make sure either to not wall in the area under the house at all or use tear-away walls because you want the waves flowing through, not pushing on your stilts. Finding somebody in Mexico who knows how to build a house like that and knows how to make the right footings for the stilts and knows what a sufficient number of them is seems like a big challenge. The whole deal seems like an elaborate refusal to accept reality.

So I think the OP should probably plan on the west coast and give up the blue water, or else give up on a stand-alone house and settle on a condo in a high-rise in exchange for the Caribbean weather and views.

Humidity may turn out to be a deciding factor.

Condos have 24-hour on-site security, which is a pretty big plus to me, but neighbor noise is a minus. I think you'd have neighbor noise anywhere in mexico, though.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, the town is Cayutlan. The houses near the beach are on concrete stilts and the water could flow right on through. I'd imagine the view from the upper floor balcony is very pleasant.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

eastwind said:


> Most of the houses along the beach near Galveston Texas are built up on stilts like that. Many of them survived the recent big hurricane there, but some didn't. If the waves are high enough to hit the second story, that design doesn't help. If the lower area is walled in and the walls are too firmly attached to the stilts the waves knock the stilts over and there goes the house.
> 
> If you're already some height above sea level and going up another 8 or 12 feet would raise the house beyond even a cat 5 storm surge height, it makes sense to me. But I'd say make sure either to not wall in the area under the house at all or use tear-away walls because you want the waves flowing through, not pushing on your stilts. Finding somebody in Mexico who knows how to build a house like that and knows how to make the right footings for the stilts and knows what a sufficient number of them is seems like a big challenge. The whole deal seems like an elaborate refusal to accept reality.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I was wondering if maybe concrete block that is anchored to the foundation footing might be sufficient AND withstand waves. I'm not an engineer and am just guessing. Ideally, I'd like to find a flat lot on the TOP of a hill overlooking PV, but those appear to be very rare. 
Condos seem appealing, but few are 4 bedrooms, the condo fees get pretty steep and I'm a musician with a home recording studio so I wouldn't want to bother the neighbors and I'd rather not hear parties going on when I'm trying to record. 

thank you,
Steve


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We lived in South Florida for something like 30+ years. Many of those we had a house on an ocean access canal (no fixed bridges - some of our neighbors had sailboats). We were perhaps a half a mile from the beach (as a crow flies) - perhaps 20 minutes at idle speed to the ocean. For many years we were rated in a flood zone but the last couple of years they rescinded that. Our dock was underwater a few times a year based on various moon cycles. Even in the worst hurricane our pool - which was perhaps five feet higher than our dock - never took on water. And we are talking Andrew, Wilma ... On the other side of the house, the base of the garage door was also probably about 5 feet above street level. We had no sewers.

I think the off-shore reef systems have a lot to do with storm surge. In South Florida we had three reef systems at varying depths. I know that is also true to some extent along the Caribbean coast of Mexico.

Our worst storms were the ones that didn't even have a name - and received no national attention. It is the tornadoes that result that are the most dangerous.

Wasn't it Puerto Aventuras that took the worst head-on hurricane in recent years ?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

guittarzzan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> My must have's are:
> ...



After reading your bucket list, my first thought was San Diego.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

joaquinx said:


> After reading your bucket list, my first thought was San Diego.


Or SW Florida.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

joaquinx said:


> After reading your bucket list, my first thought was San Diego.


lol. I don't think I could afford ocean view property in SD, plus Cali is a terrible state for retirement if you're not a millionaire.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

guittarzzan said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was wondering if maybe concrete block that is anchored to the foundation footing might be sufficient AND withstand waves. I'm not an engineer and am just guessing. Ideally, I'd like to find a flat lot on the TOP of a hill overlooking PV, but those appear to be very rare.
> Condos seem appealing, but few are 4 bedrooms, the condo fees get pretty steep and I'm a musician with a home recording studio so I wouldn't want to bother the neighbors and I'd rather not hear parties going on when I'm trying to record.
> 
> thank you,
> Steve


Forget Vallarta and move to a smaller town. A storm surge is really nothing to be worried about ...... especially if the town has never had one


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

sparks said:


> Forget Vallarta and move to a smaller town. A storm surge is really nothing to be worried about ...... especially if the town has never had one


What don't you like about PV? ...and I'm considering a few different locations in Mexico like Chetumal and maybe in the gulf around Progreso etc. so a storm surge is something I would want to take into consideration in those places.

thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

guittarzzan said:


> What don't you like about PV? ...and I'm considering a few different locations in Mexico like Chetumal and maybe in the gulf around Progreso etc. so a storm surge is something I would want to take into consideration in those places.
> 
> thanks


For some people Puerto Vallarta might be a fine place to live. The reasons I would not want to live there, in order of importance:

• Many people speak English, interfering with one's ability to learn Spanish
• Prices are elevated by the presence of so many tourists, and lots of aggressive venders trying to sell something
• Summers are hot and humid


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> For some people Puerto Vallarta might be a fine place to live. The reasons I would not want to live there, in order of importance:
> 
> • Many people speak English, interfering with one's ability to learn Spanish
> • Prices are elevated by the presence of so many tourists, and lots of aggressive venders trying to sell something
> • Summers are hot and humid


Can you recommend another town that has good proximity to grocery shopping, nice ocean view homes/land and is within an hour of an airport...oh, and doesn't have daily news stories about cartel violence?

As I mentioned earlier, Lake Chapala was looking pretty good to me until I discovered it's more to be looked at than played in.

thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that list is just too restrictive. Guittarzzan may have to modify it, as it now seems to force him to a hillside in Puerto Vallarta, where traffic and tourists make some of his wishes marginal at best. His emphasis on “minutes“ indicates that he probably has not considered that he will have to adapt to a different pace of life in Mexico. If that is not what he wants, then Cabo or Playa del Carmen, with all the other tourists, will be his destination, if he is willing to pay the price in both pesos and ambiance. His pesos may be plentiful, but his choices may not be. It also seems that expensive houses tend to severely limit the occupant‘s adaptation and enjoyment of Mexico.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think that list is just too restrictive. Guittarzzan may have to modify it, as it now seems to force him to a hillside in Puerto Vallarta, where traffic and tourists make some of his wishes marginal at best. His emphasis on “minutes“ indicates that he probably has not considered that he will have to adapt to a different pace of life in Mexico. If that is not what he wants, then Cabo or Playa del Carmen, with all the other tourists, will be his destination, if he is willing to pay the price in both pesos and ambiance. His pesos may be plentiful, but his choices may not be. It also seems that expensive houses tend to severely limit the occupant‘s adaptation and enjoyment of Mexico.


I DON'T want to be living right in the middle of a touristy area at all. 
I DO want to be at least fairly close to some basic shopping for the necessities like groceries and a decent hospital etc. I would have no problem living in, for example, Mismaloya or maybe Boca de Tomatlan or maybe even Lago Bacalar or outside Chetumal. I'm just weighing my choices and trying to get feedback from those of you who know Mexico much better than I do.
One of my top priorities is that I want to be able to get up in the morning, look out my window and see some beautiful water. I've lived in the burbs and busted my butt for 30 years at UPS and I'm ready for a change of scenery and pace. 

thank you


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

guittarzzan said:


> Can you recommend another town that has good proximity to grocery shopping, nice ocean view homes/land and is within an hour of an airport...oh, and doesn't have daily news stories about cartel violence?
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, Lake Chapala was looking pretty good to me until I discovered it's more to be looked at than played in.
> 
> thank you.


Many in Mexico shop for groceries the same way they do in the US, at large chain supermarkets. But that is not the only way. Every town, and every neighborhood in larger cities, has traditional markets filled with small stands selling fruits, vegetables, meat, chickens, fish. The food can be cheaper and fresher than in the chain supermarkets and it can be much more convenient. It does require learning a different way of shopping. The prices are often not marked, and one has to learn enough Spanish to understand the total when you hear it. Besides the advantage of quality and price, it is also enjoyable to shop at stands where the vender knows you, since the sellers own their own stands and are there every day, unlike the rotating collection of anonymous checkers in a supermarket.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Many in Mexico shop for groceries the same way they do in the US, at large chain supermarkets. But that is not the only way. Every town, and every neighborhood in larger cities, has traditional markets filled with small stands selling fruits, vegetables, meat, chickens, fish. The food can be cheaper and fresher than in the chain supermarkets and it can be much more convenient. It does require learning a different way of shopping. The prices are often not marked, and one has to learn enough Spanish to understand the total when you hear it. Besides the advantage of quality and price, it is also enjoyable to shop at stands where the vender knows you, since the sellers own their own stands and are there every day, unlike the rotating collection of anonymous checkers in a supermarket.



I get that. I have 4 years of Spanish and will be studying more when I get closer to moving. Again, can you recommend some other towns/cities that fit my criteria for the most part?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I do most of my food shopping at my local Superama, a five-minute walk from my apartment. But I also buy cheese and other delicacies from the "Oaxaca truck" that comes to my neighborhood on Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday and fruit and vegetables from another truck that is open for business every day of the week. And then there's the Sunday tianguis for produce and all sorts of Mexican treats.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Water front will be hot & humid. Up the hill will provide the breeze and views at the price of a convenient morning dip and perhaps walkability to neighborhood conveniences; certainly the mercado publico. It will also cost a lot more. There will be compromises; for sure.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Many in Mexico shop for groceries the same way they do in the US, at large chain supermarkets. But that is not the only way. Every town, and every neighborhood in larger cities, has traditional markets filled with small stands selling fruits, vegetables, meat, chickens, fish. The food can be cheaper and fresher than in the chain supermarkets and it can be much more convenient. It does require learning a different way of shopping. The prices are often not marked, and one has to learn enough Spanish to understand the total when you hear it. Besides the advantage of quality and price, it is also enjoyable to shop at stands where the vender knows you, since the sellers own their own stands and are there every day, unlike the rotating collection of anonymous checkers in a supermarket.



Very well said because that's what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

On the other hand, speaking of freshness, etc., on Tuesdays at Walmart there are "specials" and busloads of Mexicans from outlying (and inlying)areas come and buy huge quantities of produce as well as other items.......which one might guess are being re-sold in the little tiendas. Either that, or they have really, really large families. Chuckle.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> On the other hand, speaking of freshness, etc., on Tuesdays at Walmart there are "specials" and busloads of Mexicans from outlying (and inlying)areas come and buy huge quantities of produce as well as other items.......which one might guess are being re-sold in the little tiendas. Either that, or they have really, really large families. Chuckle.


Most large cities have an "Abastos", a large farmers market where fruits and vegetables are sold. They do both wholesale and retail. All of the little mercados and local stores that sell fruits and vegetables buy them in the morning at the abastos. But individuals can also shop there. The one on Guadalara is huge including 10 or 12 block-long warehouses. I have visited a few in other cities as well.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There are those, and the major business is done there. I just happened to notice the weekly WalMart phenomenon.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> On the other hand, speaking of freshness, etc., on Tuesdays at Walmart there are "specials" and busloads of Mexicans from outlying (and inlying)areas come and buy huge quantities of produce as well as other items.......which one might guess are being re-sold in the little tiendas. Either that, or they have really, really large families. Chuckle.


Perhaps they run restaurants, taco stands or something in between and aren't simply reselling the stuff.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

....if it's restaurants or taco stands, one may ask why they're buying at Walmart? 

Not my problem, but I can't help but see the irony and the humor in it. Our local Walmart is primarily filled with Mexican shoppers, especially on weekends when the crowds come to town from Guadalajara (which is where the Abastos happens to be located). Truth is; Walmart may be evil, but it sure is convenient and parkable......so people vote with their cars.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> ....if it's restaurants or taco stands, one may ask why they're buying at Walmart?
> 
> Not my problem, but I can't help but see the irony and the humor in it. Our local Walmart is primarily filled with Mexican shoppers, especially on weekends when the crowds come to town from Guadalajara (which is where the Abastos happens to be located). Truth is; Walmart may be evil, but it sure is convenient and parkable......so people vote with their cars.


There are lots of Walmarts in Guadalajara. And I know lots of Mexicans from Guadalajara go to Lake Chapala on the weekend. I wonder why they would bother to spend the time shopping at Walmart while they are there. Maybe that one is bigger or has better prices.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

or maybe they need grocery and do not want to hit 3 or 4 stores when they can get all they want in one place..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> or maybe they need grocery and do not want to hit 3 or 4 stores when they can get all they want in one place..


Yes, but they could go to Walmart in Guadalajara. The Walmarts in Guadalajara all have big parking lots and are all over the place. I personally know of four or five, and those are just the ones I happen to pass occasionally. Maybe they work during the week and only have time to shop on the weekend, so they just combine shopping with the visit to Lake Chapala.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Many of them have homes here and they shop at Walmart and Superlake.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

You might want to check out San Francisco (San Pancho) and Chacala, both of which are north of P.V. They are a little farther from PV airport, and big box stores there, than your distance criteria, but you may not be able to fulfill everything on your wish list. There is a large grocery store, Mega, at the south end of Bucerias, about 40 minutes from San Pancho. 
As far as house insurance, I consider it a big waste of money. If you settle in hurricane alley, forget the palapa roofs- build a solid concrete block house and you won't have to worry about it being damaged or blowing away. Or it burning down. If you have those clay roof tiles, they can blow off, but getting them replaced, unless you are building a huge mansion, would cost less in labor and materials than what the insurance will run you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> You might want to check out San Francisco (San Pancho) and Chacala, both of which are north of P.V. They are a little farther from PV airport, and big box stores there, than your distance criteria, but you may not be able to fulfill everything on your wish list. There is a large grocery store, Mega, at the south end of Bucerias, about 40 minutes from San Pancho.
> As far as house insurance, I consider it a big waste of money. If you settle in hurricane alley, forget the palapa roofs- build a solid concrete block house and you won't have to worry about it being damaged or blowing away. Or it burning down. If you have those clay roof tiles, they can blow off, but getting them replaced, unless you are building a huge mansion, would cost less in labor and materials than what the insurance will run you.


I second the comment on skipping the insurance. I live in an adobe house so I am not worried about fire, there is hardly anything here to burn. My most valuable possession is a computer that is getting long in the tooth. If someone stole it, I would see it as a chance to upgrade. Liability is not the same issue in Mexico that it is in the US. Why would I pay for insurance.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

guittarzzan said:


> I DON'T want to be living right in the middle of a touristy area at all.
> I DO want to be at least fairly close to some basic shopping for the necessities like groceries and a decent hospital etc. I would have no problem living in, for example, Mismaloya or maybe Boca de Tomatlan or maybe even Lago Bacalar or outside Chetumal. I'm just weighing my choices and trying to get feedback from those of you who know Mexico much better than I do.
> One of my top priorities is that I want to be able to get up in the morning, look out my window and see some beautiful water. I've lived in the burbs and busted my butt for 30 years at UPS and I'm ready for a change of scenery and pace.
> 
> thank you


You may want to consider Sayulita. Lots of places up in the hills with great ocean and jungle views. The town has ok food shopping, is only twenty minutes to Mega grocery and is only 45 minutes to the airport in PVR. Litibu is nearby, there are some nice lots that can be bought for around 100k.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Perrier said:


> You may want to consider Sayulita. Lots of places up in the hills with great ocean and jungle views. The town has ok food shopping, is only twenty minutes to Mega grocery and is only 45 minutes to the airport in PVR. Litibu is nearby, there are some nice lots that can be bought for around 100k.


The OP says he does not want to live in a super touristy area. I live on the outskirts of Sayulita and I can assure you it is insanely touristy.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

How about a little north of Sayulita, in San Pancho? Small town, very pretty.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> How about a little north of Sayulita, in San Pancho? Small town, very pretty.


Do we need to distinguish between touristy (with people visiting for a few days to a week) and an expat community (with foreigners living there year round or for months in the winter)?

Personally, I prefer to live in an environment with neither. But between tourists and resident expats I would take expats. Every town, large or small, that I have been to on the Pacific coast seems to have a group of resident expats. But large cities on the coast have tourists as well, while small towns may have only expats.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

surabi said:


> You might want to check out San Francisco (San Pancho) and Chacala, both of which are north of P.V. They are a little farther from PV airport, and big box stores there, than your distance criteria, but you may not be able to fulfill everything on your wish list. There is a large grocery store, Mega, at the south end of Bucerias, about 40 minutes from San Pancho.
> As far as house insurance, I consider it a big waste of money. If you settle in hurricane alley, forget the palapa roofs- build a solid concrete block house and you won't have to worry about it being damaged or blowing away. Or it burning down. If you have those clay roof tiles, they can blow off, but getting them replaced, unless you are building a huge mansion, would cost less in labor and materials than what the insurance will run you.


If the OP likes to swim I would avoid San Pancho. Massive rip tides all year round.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the ideas and feedback everyone.
After reading all the posts and doing a ton more research this weekend, I think
my new number one pick is going to be La Paz. Beautiful ocean view lots much cheaper than PV area, more days of sunshine, large enough town, cheap airfare back to Portland, Or., very beautiful beaches, rock formations, tons of things to do in the Sea of Cortez and a lot less touristy than PV. The biggest downside is the distance to an airport, but all things considered, I think this will be my first vacation stop to check out the town and familiarize myself with the area. 
I think construction costs may be a bit higher there, but I don't think by a huge margin. 
Still much to research and learn. Thanks a ton for all the info and suggestions.

Steve


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

guittarzzan said:


> Thanks for all the ideas and feedback everyone.
> After reading all the posts and doing a ton more research this weekend, I think
> my new number one pick is going to be La Paz. Beautiful ocean view lots much cheaper than PV area, more days of sunshine, large enough town, cheap airfare back to Portland, Or., very beautiful beaches, rock formations, tons of things to do in the Sea of Cortez and a lot less touristy than PV. The biggest downside is the distance to an airport, but all things considered, I think this will be my first vacation stop to check out the town and familiarize myself with the area.
> I think construction costs may be a bit higher there, but I don't think by a huge margin.
> ...


Good choice. I like La Paz.


----------

